# CPT code for Sentinel node biopsy



## annamb2 (Mar 5, 2014)

Need some help determining the right code. My Dr. did a sentinel lymph node biopsy of the left jugulodigastric node. I am unsure if this would be CPT code 38510 or 38542. Appreciate any clarification.


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net (Mar 6, 2014)

If it was only a dissection, 38542 would be the CPT to use.  However, since you indicated that biopsy was performed, 38510 would be the appropriate CPT.


----------

